# Peek a boo, Zeta Orionis!



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Well, since the nights _are_ getting longer, it seems appropriate that we've been visited by that -6.4 absolute magnitude star from the heart of Orion... *ALNITAK*!

Is a "re-introduction" in order?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, yes Orion does usher in the fall and winter in the northern hemispheres (oh wait, maybe in the southern hemispheres too! Just a different time of year. Silly me.) But you can see him in late summer too if you stay up to the wee hours. 

Sometimes when people would ask me my "sign" I would say Orion. That confused them for a bit. That is, if I didn't say "Exit" and leave.

I hesitate to mention them in this forum, but there's a cool old rustic Jethro Tull song about Orion.

"Orion! Won't you bring me your star sign.
Orion! Let's sip the heaven's heady wine."

Great fun.

(But then maybe this thread was to be an inside joke about something else entirely. If so, my apologies.)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

We have lots of astronomy enthusiasts- and (I'm sure) more than a few Jethro Tull enthusiasts on this board, so I (and doubtless many others) enjoyed what you wrote, *Weston*.

But my primary purpose in posting was to say a public hello to the TalkClassical member whose screen name is *Alnitak*.


----------



## Alnitak (Oct 21, 2008)

Good morning, Mr Chitown Philly! - and thank you for this thread, and your warm Hello.

And I'd like to say 'Hello' to everybody on board also.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome back, Al! 

So, who's head replaced the horse's?


----------



## Alnitak (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi, Opus 67! - and thank you.

You'll find here more details about my avatar:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alphonse_de_Lamartine


----------

